
Apple in “advanced Talks” to Acquire Imagination Technologies for PowerVR GPU - Jerry2
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/03/apple-acquire-imagination-powervr-gpu/
======
mtgx
[http://www.londonstockexchange.com/exchange/news/market-
news...](http://www.londonstockexchange.com/exchange/news/market-news/market-
news-detail/other/12748077.html)

